# Tail Grooming



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I had asked my groomer to trim Louis' tail. Of course, when I got there, she had not and told me that this breed should NOT have the hair on his tail trimmed (although she cut his hair to 1 inch). I was wondering if you all got your furbabies' tail trimmed.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

No I have NEVER trimmed there tails.
I said yes for base, meaning when they get a puppy cut all over and there butt shave, but NEVER touch there tails itself.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I had asked my groomer to trim Louis' tail. Of course, when I got there, she had not and told me that this breed should NOT have the hair on his tail trimmed (although she cut his hair to 1 inch). I was wondering if you all got your furbabies' tail trimmed.[/B]


I started a thread about this a couple of months ago because I was wondering the same
thing. I trimmed Mikey's tail like an inch to keep it from dragging on the floor and from
coming in contact with his poop. That would be the only reason I'd ever trim his tail.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A lot of people choose to leave the tail long even though they give the doggie a puppy cut. I think it is because it takes the tail sooooo long to grow out. I do trim the floor length of Sassy's tail occasionally; however, I like it to trail her like a wedding veil train so I leave it about 4 inches on the floor. As far as the base................do you mean around the anus? I very slightly trim so that the hair does not catch the feces as it falls. I say slightly trim because I hate to see dogs that look like they have a hole shaved in their butt. I think you can do a sanitary trim without embarrasing the poor doggie. 

My mommy doesn't make my little rosie shine like the moon. ~Sassy


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

I always trim rolley's tail, I leave maybe about 1 1/2 inches on there. He has a unique tail that doesnt flop over his butt, so he kinda looks like a skunk tail that falls a little forward, its so cute. so I kepe the hair a little short so that it stays that way, I really liked his tail so I was thinking that if his tail hair grew out eventually his tail would flop over, but it hasnt yet, its really cute. 

I'll try to take a picture once I get home today to show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i said yes to both. 

the cut before last i cut about 3 inches off massimo's tail because it was getting stained from dragging on the ground (in the mornings the dew causes his tail to get damp, then he walks around and it gets dirty). 
i also trim his ears because of the same reason (getting stained). they drag through his food and water and they also drag on the ground when he investigates. 

i trim around his anus to keep the feces from collecting there. i don't actually cut his tail, just under it.
like pat, i don't shave there, i just trim it up.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I keep Wilson in a puppy cut, and I trim his tail so that when it falls over the side (like it is supposed to) it hits about the middle of his leg- there is no real reason for it, I just like how it looks. I also trim the base of the tail (right where it meets his back), and that sort of came about by accident. Some friends were over for Sunday brunch and their 18 month old baby touched Wilson with syrup all over her hands! I could NOT get the syrup out, so I had to cut it out... and now every time I try to let that area grow-- it just gets matted, so I keep cutting it to avoid that problem!











> I always trim rolley's tail, I leave maybe about 1 1/2 inches on there. He has a unique tail that doesnt flop over his butt, so he kinda looks like a skunk tail that falls a little forward, its so cute. so I kepe the hair a little short so that it stays that way, I really liked his tail so I was thinking that if his tail hair grew out eventually his tail would flop over, but it hasnt yet, its really cute.
> 
> I'll try to take a picture once I get home today to show you what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...










That sounds SO cute! I can't wait to see a picture!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I used to trim the boys tails but when i joined SM i really liked how all the malts had long tails so now i wont trim the tail until it is touching the ground. I can tell you that their tails are taking forever to grow & it probably has not been cut since February.

I sometimes trim around the bum but have never shaved that area.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo had half of his tail cut off by an ignorant groomer about a year ago.It takes forever for a tail to grow back out,but it's getting there.I never cut it & never wanted it cut,except a little around the base near his butt for hygiene.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If mine is in coat (or growing coat) I do not trim the length of the tail
at all until it touches the floor. I do always trim at the root to keep 
tangles at a minimum and help eliminate messy tail hair lol.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We let Sir Micro's tail grow longer then Bella's because his tail is SOOOOOO beautiful. However we do trim it so that it does not drag on the floor. Bella's tail hair is kept at about 3 1/2 inches long. Also both of them get Sanitary cuts near their anus.

Mr Wookie's tail hair has not been cut at all and his sanitary cut is very tiny.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't trim Lacey's tail but do the sanitary trim. I really trimmed it short last week and the poor thing...Lacey's daddy has been making fun of her. I'm learning to trim her hair so she does look a little funny.


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Binky's tail hair-well... there is hardly any there! Her tail has never been bare, but the hair has always laid flat on it-I have no idea why. I may have to trim at the base of her tail. because all of a sudden while the tail hair is getting a little longer, she has a little curly cowlick back there-it looks like she has a lump!


----------

